

China's Demography: The consequences of an ageing population - sasvari
http://www.economist.com/node/18832070

======
Joakal
Is there any businesses targeting this demographic online? I don't have much
idea how to create markets for a very sophisticated demographic that's averse
to new things yet it's probably the richest demographic in many countries if
not all.

I've seen the elderly happily depositing hundreds of dollars per day on pokies
to the point that venues are very dependant on them. To give an example, there
was an ad in the local paper how the RSL club would be unable to support local
charities, jobs would go, veterans would suffer, etc if gamblers were
discouraged by setting limits before gambling by law.

------
sliverstorm
Pensions, Welfare, Medicare... The more I read about these things (and the
coming crisis ahead) the more I feel like it is a classic example of a (mild)
Ponzi scheme.

------
fleitz
Whilst reading the article I was reminded of Animal Farm, the last paragraph
confirmed my suspicions.

